# tuna



## redneck911 (May 15, 2008)

headed out of venice friday for some tuna action was getting worried at first it was slow nothing much then we got into the bonita and caught many many of them. then the blackfin showed up we ended up catching 23 blackfin and 6 ajs the i would say the tuna were around 25-40 pound range. the ajs were 25 to 50 we had a blast i have never had blackfin til last night i could not tell the difference in the blackfin and the yellowfin. very happy with the trip and ready for the next one will add some pics when i get them


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

i have never had blackfin til last night i could not tell the difference in the blackfin and the yellowfin. very happy with the trip and ready for the next one will add some pics when i get them[/QUOTE]

Yellow is way better!!!!:thumbsup: try it side by side someday... blackfine is great for tuna fish... nice job on you trip


----------



## redneck911 (May 15, 2008)

i cooked some yellow fin thursday night and last sunday night that we caught this past january


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

delete


----------

